

How PyPy works - motiejus
http://stackoverflow.com/a/8569919/744276

======
johnthedebs
For those interested in how PyPy works, I highly recommend watching these
presentations by Dave Beazley about RPython:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjnRLG8ATn4>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkt_BtR9Kzk>

Also, for those going, I believe he'll be talking about this in his keynote at
PyCon.

------
jfasi
Well this is interesting.

That's a question I submitted while in the process of researching my final
paper for Alfred Aho's advanced compilers course at Columbia University. In
the paper, I discuss why compiling Python to C is difficult, and present some
of the process that PyPy uses to make the translation happen for RPython.

Here's the link:

[http://www.scribd.com/thejfasi/d/83851011-COMS-6998-Final-
Pa...](http://www.scribd.com/thejfasi/d/83851011-COMS-6998-Final-Paper)

EDIT: The title of this post is slightly misleading. It doesn't discuss how
PyPy works, just how the translation framework happens.

------
cgranade
On the topic, there was an article about using RPython to quickly implement
PyPy-like JIT VMs.
[http://tratt.net/laurie/tech_articles/articles/fast_enough_v...](http://tratt.net/laurie/tech_articles/articles/fast_enough_vms_in_fast_enough_time)

